# Loose Leash Walking



## maverick9465 (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi, we have a six-month old male named Beau. He's very smart, but can be stubborn. He knows how to do a loose leash walk, but doesn't do it. He doesn't pull, but he is out ahead of me on walks. Any thoughts on how we can get him to walk at my side? A trainer told us their butt shouldn't go past our knee. Here's what we've tried so far:

- Leash wrap around his body so we can apply pressure when he moves ahead
- Using the command "right here" to teach him where he should be on walks
- Walking fast, slowing abruptly then speeding up again
- Changing directions (could probably do more with this)
- Stopping altogether when he gets ahead

I welcome any input!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

For six months old, he's doing very well. If he doesn't pull, would just shortening the leash help.


----------



## maverick9465 (Apr 28, 2017)

texasred said:


> For six months old, he's doing very well. If he doesn't pull, would just shortening the leash help.


You're right. I guess he is doing well for his age. I need to remember that! I have shortened his leash, but I should maybe do it a bit more.


----------

